# Annoying little holes...



## bipolar (Feb 6, 2006)

I'm pretty upset about this. Here in PA we don't need no stiiinking front plates. So, I took off the front plate license plate bracket. Turns out that the bracket is held on by screwing into the soft plastic bumper. Now I've got 4 little holes (2 from the bracket, 2 others hidden by the bracket caused by god knows what...) that show up really well on my yellow jacket 05. What can I do?


----------



## MaximumPwr (Oct 13, 2005)

Yes it does suck. All you can do it get a quote from a good bodyshop and see how much it is going to cost to get them filled and your front bumper painted. Sorry.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

I had the same problem. Mr. dumb as a wrench delivered the car with the front bracket installed after I specifically told them not to in writing in the sales contract. I decided to take delivery anyway as I intend to beat the snot out of this thing and replace it in a couple of years.

The dealer agreed to have the error corrected to my satisfaction. They offered to fill and paint the bumper or use small plastic plugs painted body color. I really didn't want a brand new car with zero miles on the clock going through the dealers paint shop. I had them use the plugs and they aren't very noticeable.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

http://www.bumperplugs.com


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

We dont have front plates here in FL and my car didnt come with any holes in the front. I wonder why yours did?


----------



## Clueless (Mar 2, 2006)

JMVorbeck said:


> We dont have front plates here in FL and my car didnt come with any holes in the front. I wonder why yours did?


When I bought mine, I was told by the dealer, that the cars do not come with holes, and it is optional (at that dealership at least) if the customer wants the front plate mounted or not. 

I find it odd that in a state that doesn't require a front plate, that the dealer drilled the holes and mounted the frame anyway. Maybe the same dealer has locations in other states and just drills all their cars?


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

i told my dealer to put that sucker on so i can get me a plate that says eezgoat:lol: now i will get a back tag that will say KEEPUP:cool


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

We have the Same Ugly holes here in California
The 04 Guys were lucky the dealers didnt put them on
They passed the stupid law where they had to be on before they left the lot


----------



## 4 BKT VET (Mar 28, 2006)

b_a_betterperson said:


> http://www.bumperplugs.com


@25.00:rofl:


----------



## bipolar (Feb 6, 2006)

4 BKT VET said:


> @25.00:rofl:


Jeez... and I'd need two pair since I have 4 holes. I think they just put the plate holder on so they could try to get some advertizing from their dealer plate on the front. 

Maybe I can get some paint that matches and make my own. Do dealers still carry touch up paint?


----------



## Taxman (Dec 24, 2005)

Mine doesnt have them.


----------



## BARONGTO (Mar 30, 2006)

*Front Holes*

I Have Always Specified No Holes Or Plate In Front. I Also Live In Penna, Where Thankfully We Do Not Have Front Plates.

I Also Do Not Take Delivery With Dealer Decals, License Plate Frames, Emblems, Etc.. Figured I Paid Him For The Car Why Should I Be His Billboard!!

I Would Have Been Pissed But Would Have Waited For Another Car.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

bipolar said:


> Maybe I can get some paint that matches and make my own. Do dealers still carry touch up paint?


Yep.


----------



## GTO Roper (Oct 6, 2004)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Yep.


You can buy the plastic plugs a Lowes or Home Depot.. I used them to plug the holes in my trunk temporarily (made it permanent this week) after the spoiler delete. I bought some Duplicolor spray paint and matched them myself... worked great. You'll probably need to drill the holes out to 1/4 or 3/16th to get the plugs to fit... There may even be a slightly smaller plug that would cover the hole.

Roper


----------

